# Game:75 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sacramento (38-37) at San Antonio (58-16) 8:00 pm EDT 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - The Sacramento Kings look to get back on track as they pay a visit to the Western Conference-leading San Antonio Spurs on Wednesday. 

Bonzi Wells scored 30 points and defensive specialist Ron Artest added 19 for Sacramento in Tuesday's 127-101 defeat at Dallas, which snapped a three-game winning streak. 

The Kings struggled from the arc, connecting on just 5-of-24 attempts. 

Despite the loss, Sacramento still holds a two-game advantage over New Orleans (35-38), which also suffered a setback on Tuesday, for the eighth and final Western Conference playoff spot. 

The backcourt duo of Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili combined to scored 49 points in helping San Antonio breeze to a 95-86 victory over Utah on Tuesday. Superstar forward Tim Duncan, who played with flu-like symptoms, collected 11 points and 13 rebounds. 

The Spurs, who are riding a four-game winning streak, remained 2 1/2 games in front of Dallas for the top seed and best record in the West. 

San Antonio, which posted a 90-89 triumph here on December 17, can complete the season sweep with another victory. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Sacramento Kings 
Record: 38 - 37 (.507) 
Standings: Fourth, Pacific 
At Home: 24 - 13 
At Road: 14 - 24 
Streak: L 1 
San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 58 - 16 (.784) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 31 - 4 
At Road: 27 - 12 
Streak: W 4 


Season 
PPG: 98.8 Opp PPG: 97.8 
FG%: .453 Opp FG%: .453 
RPG: 40.6 Opp RPG: 42.4 
Season 
PPG: 95.8 Opp PPG: 88.7 
FG%: .474 Opp FG%: .432 
RPG: 41.4 Opp RPG: 40.5 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M 75 20.7 2.9 5.4 
Artest, R 49 18.1 5.2 3.5 
Miller, B 72 15.0 7.8 4.8 
Wells, B 45 13.4 7.7 2.9 
Abdur-Rahim, S 65 12.5 5.1 2.1 
Martin, K 65 11.1 3.8 1.4 
Thomas, K 75 9.3 7.4 1.9 
Garcia, F 61 6.1 3.0 1.5 
Williamson, C 35 3.5 1.8 0.4 
Hart, J 61 3.3 1.1 1.1 
Monia, S 26 3.0 2.0 0.7 
Potapenko, V 31 2.6 2.1 0.3 
Price, R 27 2.2 0.5 0.4 
Sampson, J 12 0.8 1.5 0.4 
Head Coach: Rick Adelman 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 73 19.3 3.3 5.9 
Duncan, T 73 18.7 11.2 3.2 
Ginobili, M 60 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M 69 9.9 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B 74 7.8 4.0 1.5 
Mohammed, N 72 6.3 5.3 0.5 
Barry, B 66 5.3 2.0 1.5 
Van Exel, N 57 5.1 1.3 1.8 
Horry, R 57 5.0 3.7 1.2 
Udrih, B 49 4.9 1.0 1.7 
Nesterovic, R 72 4.6 3.8 0.4 
Marks, S 23 3.3 1.8 0.3 
Sanders, M 13 2.2 1.5 0.2 
Oberto, F 52 1.8 1.9 0.4 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 


http://www.nba.com/games/20060405/SACSAS/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

THeRoc SOLID Plan TO BEAt ThE Kings
manage the min.-we have 7 games after tonight until playoffs so its now or never to get our team just right with our rotation and what not

NO TOS- Last night it seemed every possession in the 3rd was a turn over or a bad mistake..take care of the ball

Defense on the 3pt shot-if we take this out of the kings game there is no way we will loose. there legs are just as tired as ours so there should be no excuses

X Factor Timmy-is he ok? will he play tonight? will he be effective?

Spurs 98
Kings 94

i hope im wrong and we blow them out but i see both teams being tired and not playing great defense. but who ever plays the best d will win the game


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

spurs - 97 kings - 93


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

my key to the game (the "pimped out solid plan" if you will) will be tony. he is going up against mike bibby with brad miller guarding the lane. if he cant score at will, something is wrong. the spurs need to get the ball to tim though if his health allows. this team isnt going anywhere without him.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wasnt really paying attention, but what the hell went wrong? we s tarted out good in the first few mins of the 1 quater.

btw, how's kevin martin a rookie? wasnt he the one that threw that pass between brent barrys legs last season?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nevermind, he isnt a rookie, stupid bill walton was wrong yet again.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hate games like these when we're down by double digits, then make a run lowering it to single digits, then BOOM, its back to an even higher double digit lead. we are playing like ****. DAMNIT, i dont think we're going to win a championship this year, i havent noticed a difference in our playing since the beginning of the season :curse: AND YES I AM MAD :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

so, i have a question...


WHY THE **** IS THIS GAME ONE 2 CHANNELS AT A TIME????? seriously when do i need it once on espn and again on fsn. if you have fsn, you have espn. do you really need it locally. is shawn elliot that exciting?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Being a Mavs fan, I enjoyed this game greatly. 

Excellent work.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

kings will giv ehte spurs trouble in the 1st round. of course we'll lose, but it'll go at least 6 games.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

1337 said:


> Being a Mavs fan, I enjoyed this game greatly.
> 
> Excellent work.


co signed by piston fans


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Good game guys. 

The team that played the best defense did indeed win! See you guys in the first round. Hopeing we make the playoffs of course.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

If the league hated the spurs they could give them 41 back-to-backs so they would go 41-41, how are you guys so freaking bad with back to backs with the roster you have?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we were just to tired and no defense, you could tell pop and the gang didnt have that much concern if they won that game. i still say spurs in 5


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> kings will giv ehte spurs trouble in the 1st round. of course we'll lose, but it'll go at least 6 games.


Not so sure about that. The Kings are a completely new team with Ron Artest and this new Kings team plays to the Spurs' weaknesses. I think this new Kings team has a chance of taking that series. Which I hope they do, since the Kings also play to the Mavs' strengths, despite that win you guys had a few weeks back.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1337 said:


> Not so sure about that. The Kings are a completely new team with Ron Artest and this new Kings team plays to the Spurs' weaknesses. I think this new Kings team has a chance of taking that series. Which I hope they do, since the Kings also play to the Mavs' strengths, despite that win you guys had a few weeks back.


haha your kidding me right? you think the number 1 seed is going to be upset by the 8th seed. the spurs still won the season series with the kings and the only reason they lost was b/c it was a back to back and the spurs didnt even give it there all. only loosing by 10 is alot better then some other back to back losses. trust me spurs in 5


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ya never know roc :/


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got thinking today at work. The spurs would be playing the 8th seed playoff team. So I was thinking that maybe the spurs purposely gave it thier all against the jazz and tried to lose vs the kings because they might want to play the kings rather than the jazz in the first round. So they want to give a 1 game lead in favor of the kings so the jazz have littler chance of making it.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I got thinking today at work. The spurs would be playing the 8th seed playoff team. So I was thinking that maybe the spurs purposely gave it thier all against the jazz and tried to lose vs the kings because they might want to play the kings rather than the jazz in the first round. So they want to give a 1 game lead in favor of the kings so the jazz have littler chance of making it.


OR.... the spurs are ****ing pathetic on the tail end of back to backs. 


yeah, i think that one makes more sense.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> OR.... the spurs are ****ing pathetic on the tail end of back to backs.
> 
> 
> yeah, i think that one makes more sense.
> ...


which option would you rather it be. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Kings, just b/c they won THIS one, doesn't mean they can get comfy facing SA in the first round, it will take 6 games MAX for the Spurs to win. So what if the Kings won there? You guys can just as easily beat us in ARCO. THank the lord the Lakers lost.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Kings beating the Spurs in playoffs...LOL!!!!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Kings beating the Spurs in playoffs...LOL!!!!


Yeah, even reading that makes me giggle. Artest or no Artest, Bibby hot or not, there's no way the Kings take the Spurs in a seven game series.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you!


----------

